

Strange Beings – Episode #1 with Keith Rabois - danielzarick
http://www.strangebeings.co/episodes/4053-1-keith-rabois

======
zoba
Hey Daniel: Looks pretty cool, and like something I'd want to listen to. Only
thing is: I have no idea what the content will be like. It'd be good to have a
summary of discussion before I dive into 70 minutes of listening.

I like listening to Keith, but the bit about discussing "strange thoughts"
made me unsure of what the content would be like.

~~~
dcre
I agree, but listening to the first 5 minutes is obviously a fine way of
previewing the content without listening to the whole thing.

------
hoggle
Just wanted to subscribe via iOS Podcasts app, didn't find it in the iTunes
store. I fear that in this case it might as well not exist for a lot of
people.

~~~
danielzarick
It just approved by iTunes actually! The email came from Apple just after you
posted this. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/strange-
beings/id9066020...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/strange-
beings/id906602004)

